# Living in Spain and working a an employee for UK company - taxes, insurance etc.



## ivetbasi (May 8, 2019)

Hi,

I have found many posts and websites explaining this subject, but none of them explained this in detail. So I decided to ask here.
Here is the situation.
I am an EU citizen (not a UK citizen). I live and work in the UK for a UK company as an employee. I decided to move to Spain (Granada province) with my family (2 + 1).
I do not plan to leave my company and will be working remotely - I am a software developer.
Now, What are my income tax, insurance etc. options? I do not want to be self-employed in Spain. I do not plan to be a contractor or freelancer. I will be an employee of a UK company living in Spain. I do not like avoiding taxes etc. and want to register as a resident from day 1.

Thank you for any help.
I.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry you didn't get any replies. I am in same situation...moving to Spain beginning June but my employer said i will need to become a contractor as the tax issues too messy for them. They will let me work as a permanent employee for a few months whilst i sort that out. 

Hope some clever people can answer your query.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I found following answer on another forum to same scenario :

I went to an employment lawyer and their advice in the following

1. If you are working from Spain and are resident in Spain then you must pay social security and income tax in Spain
2. If your employer is in the UK and you are employed by them then they must either setup a Spanish company and pay you through this, or set up a Spanish "secursal" and pay you through that. Both options will be a pain for an employer and cost them a few thousand euros per year in admin
3. The other option is you register as autonomo and then invoice your employer for the work you do each month. I was told I would need to sign a TRADE contract but for this then your employer would need a CIF (and therefore have done option 2) so this is a catch 22. However, the contractural issue is only for your own protection. As long as you have registered as autonomo and are paying all social security and income tax, then your personal legal obligations have been covered

I hope this helps!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

This is the latest agreement between U.K. and Spain. 

https://assets.publishing.service.g...ent_data/file/507409/spain-dtc_-_in_force.pdf


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I think hmrc quietly dropped the ad slogan tax doesnt have to be taxing.....


----------

